# Drying in the Cold?



## Gadhooka (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello MP,

If the temperature drops below freezing for a few hours each night, will that have any adverse affect on the drying bud? 

Just trying to get my ducks in a row before harvest......:watchplant:


I've been looking for a thread that covers this topic and have come up empty handed.
Here hold this!:48:  (I've always wanted to do that)


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 9, 2007)

My guess is that it just takes longer to dry???? 

But has anyone heard of or experienced freezing temps on their buds when drying them?  It might be an easy question, but I really don't know.:confused2: 
 Thanks


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 10, 2007)

Bueller....Bueller.........bueller....j/k Ben Stein is a funny guy 

Seriously though does anyone have any guesses.......or ideas....

I guess it probably isn't that bad for the bud. Or someone might have said something like "Don't do that, you'll ruin your bud!!" or something like that! 

Right...?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey gadhooka, that's no good for storing bud, I'm afraid. Bud should be stored around 60F. Freezing temperatures will cause the cell walls to split in your bud when the moisture in it expands. You don't want that.

It should also always be kept in absolute darkness. As well as cold being bad high temps and light will also cause the THC to degrade.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 10, 2007)

IHMO it should be fine as long as it is dark and dry bro....don't really think you have much to worry about....


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

Fridge = Ok    Freezer = Not okay


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 10, 2007)

So, are freezing temps the worst for your buds in the first week of drying because that's when they have the most water in them?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

> So, are freezing temps the worst for your buds in the first week of drying because that's when they have the most water in them?



Hit the nail on the head


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

First week of drying should be between 65 and 85 degrees. Relative humidity should be between 45 and 55 percent.


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey KK, yeah dark and dry are covered.  It's just a good chance that the temps will get down to about 25 maybe a couple of nights or so.

Thanks


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 10, 2007)

Oops, my bad bro, I didn't mean to give the wrong advise but atleast we both learned and know we know....Thanks for the heads up RBH:goodposting:....and once again sorry man....


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

No worries guys ... glad to help


----------



## SFC (Oct 13, 2007)

Cold is bad. I just discovered mold today. Lots of trimming,and now fast drying the rest. Damn weather!


----------



## stickerbushman (Oct 14, 2007)

get an airtight box, like an ammo box and fill it with kitty litter or dampout stuff for wet basements, then put some cardboard on top and then throw the weed on it, and seal it up.  You can also get silica gel on the internet.  The stuff works and will slowly pull the moisture out of your weed.

also, have you thought about a food processor?  it is low heat and an hour in that will do quite a bit in removing moisture.  it'll give it a start.

both of these sugguesions are of course not ideal, but they work for those who don't have an secure, indoor, dry location.  like me.


----------



## SFC (Oct 15, 2007)

I actually use a food dehydrator after discovering themold to get them on the fast track to dry. You really don't want to leave the buds in there to long though , they get a bit crispy LOL. But since doing that,and being hyper vigilant no more problems in the last two days. Big, fat,and dense buds are the toughest to get dry.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 15, 2007)

build yourself a DIY dry chamber, and dry indoors.

cost you about 30 bucks or less.

$15 bathroom exhaust fan
$3 dryer flexible exhaust vent tube
Find some some screen door screen and trim
Staple/or tape
Drill some holes

DONE.. 

Search there are pictures and step by step instructions.


----------

